# Edit function?



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

There used to be an option to edit one's posts. What happened to it? Thanks.

EDIT (!) Okay, joke's on me ... but I don't see it here.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

There still is, except for the sale forums.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Maybe people were abusing the edit function.

I hate it when you reply to a post, then the person edits the original post to make your reply look stupid.

(EDIT: yes there appears to still be an edit function)


----------



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

That's what it is, Gary ... thanks.

EDIT: PM sent


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary?


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

hakukani?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> gary?


It's your avatar. I sometimes mistaken it for gary's too. I dunno why tho.

To the topic: Yes, Edit function is always available except in the Marketplace.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> > gary?
> ...


Except for me.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Poor Maurice  How come you got so many problems with the forum? That's not fair


----------

